# ISO Outboard jet motor



## semojetman (May 28, 2014)

Looking for a motor for a buddy of mine.
Atleast a 60/40 but prefably larger.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeper (May 29, 2014)

https://chambana.craigslist.org/boa/4470594863.html 
https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/spo/4438662428.html
there is two listings by me but one is a 30 thought i'd at least try


----------



## semojetman (May 29, 2014)

Thank you. I will pass it on to him.


----------



## Slick17 (May 30, 2014)

Wish I could find something that good around my area


----------

